# Audi TT 225 Quattro Roadster 1.8



## firemanpete (Oct 9, 2008)

[smiley=fireman.gif] 
Hi all,
Well this is my first TT and I go and collect it tomorrow. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!  
I don't know why I waited so long to get one, guess being married with kids it not a good car to get around in. But now me and her indoors can have fun on the road again!!!!! 

[smiley=fireman.gif] Fireman pete


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, take it your in the fire service  enjoy your new motor


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome


----------

